# TY COBB sidewalk bicycle



## Foxclassics (Nov 21, 2016)

Here is the pictures of my Ty Cobb bicycle.  









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## catfish (Nov 21, 2016)

Cool!


----------



## ridingtoy (Nov 21, 2016)

She's in beautiful original condition. Has an ornate head badge. Very nice find!

Dave


----------



## rollfaster (Nov 21, 2016)

Killer seat too!


----------



## Greg jett (Nov 21, 2016)

Found this yesterday I think it's a huffy not sure any info would be great. Badge says 
Body by fisher?


----------



## bricycle (Nov 21, 2016)

Foxclassics said:


> Here is the pictures of my Ty Cobb bicycle.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That would look great with my 1933 Brooklyn Dodgers bike $1700-$2000


----------



## Foxclassics (Nov 21, 2016)

bricycle said:


> That would look great with my 1933 Brooklyn Dodgers bike $1700-$2000



Have any pictures of that bike?

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## bricycle (Nov 21, 2016)

post 19 of this thread... http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/sundays-show-and-tell-4-19-15.72341/


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 21, 2016)

Greg jett said:


> View attachment 386038 View attachment 386037 Found this yesterday I think it's a huffy not sure any info would be great. Badge says
> Body by fisher?



Be best if you start your own thread about this bike. Welcome to The Cabe.


----------



## Flat Tire (Nov 21, 2016)

Nice bike Fox!!


----------

